# hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??



## Mr.Ultimo (27. September 2008)

*hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

ja hi ich hab mal ne frage ..nach dem sich herraus gestellt hat das mein derzeitger cpu kühler nen knacks weg hat und ausgetauscht werden muss ist die frage ober wer sich mit dem cpu kühler auskennt:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner Blue Edition - AMD/Intel

und wie sich dieser im vergleich zu dem schlägt:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Xigmatek » Xigmatek HDT-S1284 Heatpipe Cooler - Achilles


das board ist ein Gigabyte ds4 p35 rev 2.0
und die cpu ein intel e 6750 
er soll geoced werden mit höheren spannungen (max 1,4v)
lg Ultimo


----------



## rabit (27. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

Hi also ich habe den Ac Freezer 7 Pro.

Habe auch overclocked und mit meinem Kühler bei Vollast 60Grad.

Nun hier im Forum gefragt evtl. liegt Kühler nicht richtig auf.

Kollege angerufen und der hat den IFx 14

Der soll ja der non plus ultra sein.

Gleichen Test gemacht und unter Vollast 58Grad gehabt.

Fazit ich denk der Alpenfön ist ziemlich gut und der andere ist meiner Meinung nach etwas stylischer.

Glaub nicht das die Gravierende Unterschiede haben.

Willst Du Optimal Kühlen dann Wakü.

 hab auch keine!

Schau mal hier ist ganz nützlich:

http://www.tomshardware.com/de/CPU-Kuhler-Phenom-Core2,testberichte-239906.html


----------



## Fransen (27. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

Der Xigmatek ist ein super Kühler.
-leise bei 5V, unter Last jedoch laut
-kühlt die CPU sehr gut
-ich habe mit ihm auch nur positive Erfahrungen machen können.

Zitat von "TomsHardware":

"Der klare Favorit unseres Vergleichstests ist der Xigmatek HDT-S1284. Die Kühlleistung ist sehr gut und kommt ganz knapp an unser bisheriges Spitzenmodell – den Thermalright IFX-14 – heran. Diese hohe Kühlleistung muss nicht einmal teuer bezahlt werden, denn der HDT-S1283 ist für lediglich 30 Euro zu haben. Abstriche gibt es lediglich beim lauten Betriebsgeräusch, wenn die CPU unter voller Last läuft


Der EKL ist die schlechtere Wahl....
-->>alternative wäre noch der Scythe Mugen zu Empfehlen.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (27. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

hehe s gut dann danke da stehen jetzt 2 aussagen gegeneinander ^wobei der achilles ja der nachfolger vom HDT_S1283 is ^^ also dürfter der noch nen bissle besser sein wa ? ..auser dem dürfter der nen guten kontrast zu einem sonstnur komplett bleu beleuchteten gehäuase sein


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (27. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

*push*


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (27. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

na los kommt schon schreibt al wer was daz ich will den so schnell wie möglich bestellen...
ach nd noch was hat wer erfahrung mit nem thermaltake blue orb fx? den will ich auf nen opteron 180 schrauben (sockel 939)


----------



## rabit (27. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

Also ich weiss ja nicht aber die beiden Kühler die Du zur engeren Wahl genommen hast sind um längen besser als meine Ac Freezer......(bin ca. bei 3,7Ghz mit nem E6850 und Schrott Board wie in der Sig.)

Bei solchen Kühlern würde ich die Mischung aus:


Kühlleistung
Geräuschpegel
Montagehandling
Style (falls Window Pc)

wählen.

Hast ja bestimmt gelesen was es da evtl für Schwierigkeiten auf einen zu kommen kann.

Ich würde mich nicht "nur" von der Kühlleistung blenden lassen.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (27. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

naja haben tu ich derzeit auch den freezer pro nur is der irgendwie am a**** seit knapp 5 monaten und nu bin ich halt am überlegen welchen ich nehm..der ekl soll ziemlich gut aussehn und noch dazu leise sein.mh ich nehm einfach beide ^^nd entscheide mich dann ... der der dann beser kühlt den pack ich av meine gigabyte board und den anderen aufs abit av8 board ^^


----------



## TheSomberlain (27. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

Also ich persönlich würd den Xigmatek nehmen, da er meiner Meinung nach eine gute Kühlleistung für seinen Preis bietet. 

Der Blue Orb ist nicht so mein Ding, ich hab mal nen Golden Orb verbaut, der ja sehr ähnlich ist und find den einfach nur grottig^^

zum EKL kann ich nicht viel mehr sagen als das was ich in Tests gelesen hab.


----------



## rabit (27. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

Ich habe den Blue orb in benutzung gesehen.

Wenn der sauber ist siehts gut aus.

Aber ist mühselig den sauber zu halten die Lammellen sind sehr verwinkelt.

Aber gros genug isser ja.

Lüfter auch.

Kühlleistung??.................


----------



## JonnyB1989 (27. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

Ich werf jetz mal den Scythe Ninja 2 in den Raum da dieser mit 33 € auch hier im Preislichenramen rumschwebt und eine bessere Leistung als die anderen Probanten hat. Oke er hat zwar keinen LEDLüfter dabei den könnte man zur Not drauf bauen


----------



## rabit (27. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

Der wird bestimmt eine gute Kühlleistung haben.

Nix gegen johnyB.... aber da kann er bei dem ac freezer bleiben.

Megaklotz


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (27. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

nur mal kurz ne ganz bekloppte idee ...passt der if-x 14 ohne weiteres auf nen gigabyte ds-4 board (p35) rev 2.0 ?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (27. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

lol also bei den Preisen wo ich jetzt grade bin .nun ja ..da kann ich auch auf wakü unsteigen ..für nummer 100 oken bekommen ich das große thermaltake kit wo ich locker meien graka udn den cpu mit kühlen könnte ...


----------



## Shibi (27. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

Der Groß Clockner ist mein Favorit, der Name ist einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## Bigyeti (27. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

Kauf dir kein Tt.
Ich muss dich schützen^^

Musst halt wissen was du haben willst.
Silent oder Leistung.

Bei Silent den EKL es kaum was leiseres -> PCGH Test bei 12v 0,2 sone
Bei Leistung nen Xigmatek oder so.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (27. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

mh ok also fliegt der Tt raus....gut ja das is das prob ich weiß es nich -.- ob der ekl auch nen getakteten 6750 verkraftet
3.2-3,8 ghz bei 1,4-1,45volt
ich nehm einfach beide und guck welcher da passt ^^ 
und wenn es im entefeckt dazu führt das ich den ximantek kühler nehm und den ekl led lüfter xD

und das was dann über bleibt das kommt bei meinem abit av8 mit dem opteron xD


----------



## rabit (28. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

Jou berichte mal was du bei 3,8Ghz für Temps hat.


----------



## Bigyeti (28. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

Ne gute Lösung!
Kannst ja nen kleines Tagebuch machen und vielen bei der Entscheidung helfen.
Ich glaub nen Test vom EKL Groß Clockner LED Version haben wir noch garned.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (28. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

ja also nen tagebuch zu schreiben ..da hatte ich eh schon mal vor ...nur brauch ich dafür am besten mal ein how to ..was da so alles drinne sein sollte...des weiteren bin ich am überlegen ob ich nicht gleich noch 3 liquid metal pads mit bestelle ^^ und den test erstmal mit der arctic silver 5 mache (die ja knapp 6 -8 std brauch um sich zu entfalten) und dann wenn ic hdie entscheidung getroffen hab in welcher zusammeen stellung ich was mache dann kann ich ja nen tagebuch veröffentlichen ^^ gerne mit euere hilfe


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (28. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

sachma hat wer erfahrungen mit dem thermalright ultra extreme 120 passt der ohne weiteres auf mein gigabyte ds-4 ...bei der kompatibilitäts seite steht das ich meine heatpipes von dem board abmachen muss (das sogen. crazy cool) nun ja stimmt das oder stimmt das nich? weil es ja auch angeblich überhapt nich gehn soll den if-x 14 zu installieren und bei der computer base liste steht  das men den installieren kann..is halt so ne frage nech ^^ weil die schwarze version sieht schon mal extrem geil aus xD


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (29. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> sachma hat wer erfahrungen mit dem thermalright ultra extreme 120 passt der ohne weiteres auf mein gigabyte ds-4 ...bei der kompatibilitäts seite steht das ich meine heatpipes von dem board abmachen muss (das sogen. crazy cool) nun ja stimmt das oder stimmt das nich? weil es ja auch angeblich überhapt nich gehn soll den if-x 14 zu installieren und bei der computer base liste steht das men den installieren kann..is halt so ne frage nech ^^ weil die schwarze version sieht schon mal extrem geil aus xD


 
Also mit dem IFX-14 kann ich Entwarnung geben, der passt sehr gut auf das GA-P35 DS4, nur auf diesen Zusatzkühler musst verzichten, bringt aber nur 1°C, also vernachlässigenswert.



rabit schrieb:


> Der wird bestimmt eine gute Kühlleistung haben.
> Nix gegen johnyB.... aber da kann er bei dem ac freezer bleiben.
> Megaklotz


 
Also das war Kokolores, dann betreibe mal deinen AC mit 5V und sag mal, wie deine CPU danach aussieht 

Im moderaten OC-Bereich reicht dein Freezer gut aus, aber nach oben fehlen dem eindeutig die Reserven und den kannst wahrlich nicht mit nem Scythe (zumindest nicht mit den großen Scythe) vergleichen


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (30. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

hehe jo also lüfter gestern bestellt. einmal den achilles und einmal den ekl,bin mal gespannt.wenn ich glück hab dann is das packet heute schon da. und dann wird geschraubt ^^ ne große tube arctic Silver is auch dabei. ja und dann mal sehn wenn ich schon am lüfter tauschen bin dann kann ich ja auch gleich mal die heatpipe konstuktion von gigabyte abnehmen..reinigen und dann mit der AS 5 Versehen...denk mal das wird vlt 2-3 grad im last bereich bringen ..oder auch merh ...weil die temps im normla fall mittlerweile schon bei 48 grad sind und unter last keien ahnung wird aber nich wenig sein xD


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (30. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

simmsalla bim und zack schon is das packet da ^^ so schnell geht das ^^ so dann erstmal schnell zu oma mit arbeiten und dann auspacken und fotos machen xD


----------



## Heady88 (30. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

Hab den Xigamtek bei mir drauf ist nen hammer Kühler kann ich sagen 
Unter volllast vieleicht bissel laut aber wenn mein Rechner ma Volllast ist dann nur beim zoggen und da hab ich eh Headset auf !
Hab nen E8400 bei 3,6 Ghz laufen und der CPU geht bei ner Stunde volllast net über 50 Grad sau gut


----------



## killer89 (30. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

Also ich kann vom Groß Clockner nur Gutes berichten  sitzt auf meiner CPU und über 50° hab ich den noch nicht gesehen. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass er scheinbar auch von einem guten Luftstrom abhängt, in meinem Holzcase sind die Temps doch schon fast um 15° gefallen unter Last.
Außerdem ist der schön leise 

MfG


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (30. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

jojo also mein entschluss steht soweit fest der ekl kommt in meinen haupt rechner..da ich eh meinen 2 rechner "modden" wollte also damit endlich mal anfangen so in kleinen schritten...da hab ich gedacht ich mach was zum thema red scorpion...und da der achilles dem red scorpion verdamt ähnlich sieht könnte der ja als solches durch gehn ..dann muss ich nur noch den rest der hardware fertig machen ..an der gahäuse front rum sägen und dann noch lackieren...nur die farbe weiß ich noch nit...und die innereien will ich dann möglichst rot pzw schwarz halten ..hat wer interesse an einem abit av8 board? xD will mir ein msi K8N neo 2 Platinum holen das sieht dann mit dem gehäuse wesentlich geiler aus ^^ kann ja mal fotos von machen


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (30. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

aaaarrggghhh 1. die backplatte passt nich beim av8 board ...2 jetzt is mir grad das retention modul weg gebrochen -.- *kotz*beim amd rechner -.-


----------



## killer89 (30. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

ähm... die Schrauben vom Retention-Modul würd ich nehmen  bzw. was willste für das Board nun nach der Beschädigung noch haben? 

MfG

BTW: es gibt ne edit Funktion, du musst nicht permanent Doppel-Posts machen... siehe auch Forenregeln


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (30. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

also ich hab hier 2 abit av8 boards liegen
dieses welches ich verkaufen will ist voll funktions tüchtig ..ich kann auch beide veraufen ^^ wer interesse hat ...dan hol ich mir davon das msi board ...xD also mit dabei ist einmal ein arctic freezer 7 pro der noch halt hat auf dem abgebrochenen rt modul .es is nur der mittlere zacken auf der einen seite abgebrochen...die beiden auseren sind noch drann und er hat auch noch den vollen anperss druck ...der mittlere war nur für die befestigung des achilles wichtig..also zu den board(s) abit av8 mit einem athlon 4000+ (toledo/sandiego kern) 1 mb cache
1 gig ddr 1 ramm corsair xms cl 2 (dualchannel) ja und sonst noch ne 6800 le wo ein lüfter von ner xfx 7800gs drauf ist der auf 5 v läuft ..ja das wäre alles ^^ ansich sollte ne 7600 gs mit angeboten werden nur wurde die mir nicht zugeschickt wie geplant leider naja so viel dazu nur werde ich dafür extra nen verkaufs fredd auf machen am besten...aber wenn jetzt schon nen interesse besteht und du mir sagst das du das komplett nimmstt auch nich schlecht ^^ dann müssten wir nur noch über nen preis verhandelnxD ..so zurück zum thema also der lüfter ist montiert jetzt verlege ich grade mal die kabel provisorisch..lohnt eh die 4-5 tage nett mehr bis dahin is da sandere Gehäuse fertig..so die Planung ..so ich melde mich dann wenn er läut und er soweit gut kühlt ^^ lg Ultimo

ps nich zu vergessen ..beide board wären mit orginal verpackung..soweit noch verhanden mit allem zubehör (auser der sata diskette die is wech leider -.-


----------



## adler93 (30. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

Hier ist ein Test von Computerbase zu dem Großglockner :
ComputerBase - Groß-Clock'ner, Zugspitze und Gletscherspalte


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (30. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

jojo also der ximantek ist jetzt verbaut soweit auch alles ok ^^ wie viel v kann ich nem san diego kern geben (90 nm) ? bis jetzt läuft er mit 2,76 ghz stabil bei 1,375 v und mit 53 grad max beim everest stress test


----------



## killer89 (30. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

1,45V sollte Sense sein, mehr bei LuKü nich!
Und zum Board: mach mal deinen Fred auf, dann guck ich mir des mal in Bildern an 

MfG

P.S.: er hat die edit-Funktion gefunden  
edit: *Post Nr. 888 *einen ausgeb**


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (30. September 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

 jojo bin schon schön am benchen um mal so nen gutes mittel mas zu finden...ich hab mich fest gelegt merh als 1,4 will ich dem cpu nich geben (im bios eingestellt) das sollte reichen und dann mal schaun wenn er die 3 ghz marke knackt bin ich glücklich und zufrieden wenn noc hmerh geht .mir kanns nur recht sein ..aber genug geredet ..meine x1950 pro rennt bei derzeit 614 mhz stabil mal gucken was da noch geht ^^(der derzeitgie kühler wird nach dem we ausgetauscht) jo das wäre erstma aber jetzt is erstma mein großer drann also der intel ^^ *schrauben zieher wetz*


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

mh mh mh also bei den ide tepms hatte sich am anfang ziemlich was getan waren bei 36-38 grad ...so nu bin ich wieder bei 45° angekommen also genauso wie vorher ...das einzig gute ist das er nich über 60 grad geht im stress test und mit 3 ghz @1,35 v aber sosnt mh..komisch .das hatter aber erst seit dem ich ihn mal wieder getreten hab ..3,8 @1,45 v hatte auch stabiel gemacht ...hat die 80 grad marke net geknakt is dann sogar auf 69 grad abgefallen und hing dann zwischen 69-72 grad ..nur hab ich mir gedacht wofür also aus die maus un wieder alles auf fast standart ..halt ohne v erhöhung und was seh ich im windoof everest liest wieder so hohe temps asu ..nich nr everest sondern auch alle anderen progs..so un nu is mir was aufgefallen ....und zwar die temp des 1 cpu kernes beträgt 39°....die des 2. 45° dann die von der cpu 35° ??? was stimmt da nich? ja was halt mit geliefert worden ist is das coolabory luquid pro metal pad müsste es da nich jetzt hammer temps geben?


----------



## killer89 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

1. schreib mal mit Absätzen 
2. Welche CPU?
3. Man muss das Metal-Pad auch erstmal "einbrennen", d.h. es muss sich erstmal verteilen, damits so wirkt, wie es soll.
Da frag aber lieber wen anders, wie mans macht 

MfG


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

ja absätze hab ich irgendwie verlernt..was für Komponenten ich erbaut hab in meinem sys steht gan amanfang hatte ic hschon vorsorglich eingetragen ..aber für dich mache ich des doc hgerne nochmal xD 

also mb = GA-P35 ds-4
Speicher = Crucial Balistix
cpu E6750 @1,35 volt (is standart laut dem board) 
ja dem alpen föhn als kühler
nen gedämmtes thermaltake Soprano gehäuse
als temp auslese Prog nehm ich everest..da sich bei mir gezeigt hat das core temp real temp und speed fan auch nur das gleich anzeigen.

als Stabi test nehm ich auch wiederum everest (ultimate) und Orthos 
sowie WOW und  3d mark 03 

ja was ich wie gesagt sehr merkwürdig finde ist das mein cpu laut everest grad 32 grad hat ..
der 2 kern 42 grad 
und der 1 35...sooo was soll ich davon halten ..liegt an nem vlt falsch ausgelesenen sensor? weil bei meinem 2 pc is jetzt mi dem Ximantek alles in butter der is bei 2,76 ghz (amd opteron sockel 939) bei 33 grad 2 kern und 35 1 kern und die cpu wird mit 38 grad angegeben..also frag ich mich was da wohl so nit stimmten mark ..ich hab langsam echt keine ahnung mehr ....und das mit dem pad einbrennen is a schon passiert hab ich ja gemerkt die temp stieg und stieg und stieg..auf einmal viel sie wieder ab und pendelte sich im übertackteten zustand und im stress test bei 69 grad ein nich mehr

da hatte die cpu aber auch 1,45 v anliegen und taktete mit 3,76.. 3,8 schafft er irgendwie net merh ..könnte wohl am neuen bios liegen ich werde mal aufs f11 zurück flashen damit ging der speicher und der cpu irgend wie besser und war stabile..
naja sowie dazu ich werd mal jetzt wieder nen paar belastungs test machen um das pad ma zu versuchen "richtig" einzu "BRENNEN"....(1,475 v cpu und 3,88 ghz ) und dann gib im


----------



## killer89 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

^^ oh sry, habs wohl überlesen/vergessen... naja... also die Tempunterschiede könnten durch einen schief aufliegenden Kühler entstehen... guck mal ob das Retentionmodul richtig sitzt, also ob die Pins richtig gespreizt sind von unten. 

Wenn das Pad richtig "eingebrannt" ist, dann sollte eigentlich alles i.O. sein  aber ich mein knapp 70° sind doch eigentlich ganz ok bei OC, der Boxed schafft das nicht XD, aber vielleicht weiß ja noch wer anders was über den Kühler zu sagen, er scheint, wie gesagt gut auf Frischluft zu reagieren 

MfG

P.S.: mein *900. Post *


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

hehe jo jo also nen retention modul hat nen intel ja nich ..da wird ne backplatte mitgeliefert...der lüfter mit entkoplern (schon eingebaut) die befestigungen für den lüfter...der liquid pad also schon ne großer liefer umfang finde ich

naja wie gesagt was mich stutzig macht is das die anzeige von der cpu ansich im grünen bereich ist aber nur von dem einem kern nicht .das modul (die backplatte is richtig verschraubt und fest ) kanns nic hsein das is idioten sicher gemacht von den ingineuren.

ka was dann das prob ist ..is mir auch langsam ziemlich rille.

hab halt irgendwo langsam null bock merh das prob ärgert mich seit numer nem halben jahr  ( is im forum zu sehn) und ka was da los is ..ic hhab schon die gafik karte im verdacht ..das die so viel abwärme produziert das einfach der lüfter zu viel von aufnimmt

*edit* gz zum 900 xD


----------



## killer89 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

Hmm... is echt komisch... aber naja... wo du sagst, dass du ne Backplate hast... ich hab für Intel sonen Ring mitgeliefert bekommen, der ähnlich den Pushpins funktioniert, also n Retentionmodul, wo dann der Kühler eingehängt wird, wie beim AMD-Sockel. Im Übrigen kann man damit alle AMD- only-Kühler auf den S775 bauen 

MfG


----------



## killer89 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

Sorry für Doppelpost, bitte löschen 

MfG

Das Forum hat voll träge reagiert...


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

passiert ^^ sind halt grad alles am umstellen ..mann soll ich es einfach mal mit arctic silver 5 probieren? und den lüfter aud die up to flow psotion bringen ..also das er die luft von unten nach oben saugt ?


----------



## killer89 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

AS5 kannste probieren, vllt wirds besser, aber nich zu dick auftragen  den Kühler solltest du so einbauen, das er möglichst optimal im Luftstrom ist.

MfG


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

naja auf der anleitung steht das der up to flow sein soll allso von unten nach ober ..nur dann würe er 1 direkt die warme luft anziehn der graka und 2 würde des ziemlich *schice* ausehn ^^ 
also as5 draufxD 


ich hab auch schon nen verkaufsfred aufgemacht kannst ja mal vorbei schauen wenn du willst 
 ich komm nur mit den bildern nic hklar mit welchen prog kann ich die denn "kürzen " weil die sind zu breit


----------



## killer89 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

Hmm... kannst ja, wenn du Lust hast, mal beides ausprobieren 
Zu deinem Fred: guck ich gleich mal rein  
Zu den Bildern: Gimps und dann runterskalieren, glaub ich jedenfalls, weiß ich nichmehr, aber du kannst sie auch in voller Auflösung in den Anhang packen, dann gibts kein Problem.

MfG


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

ahso?? wusste ich net ^^ also um die bilder kümmere ich mich sofort


----------



## Blutaxt (5. November 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

Also ich kann nur soviel zum Topic sagen, der Kühler ist richtig richtig gut.....
Im Idle CPU 20° Kerne 30°/30°.
Im Load CPU 37° Kerne ca. 42°. Und das bei der Config. siehe Signatur.
Wahnsinns P/L! Sehr zu empfehlen...

Gruß
Blutaxt


----------



## killer89 (5. November 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

Der Blue Edition ist noch nen Tick besser, wie auch in der aktuellen PCGH ^^ aber der Lüfter ist bei 12V auch 0,9 Sone lauter   ich hab die "Ur"-Version und bin auch voll und ganz zufrieden, das P/L-Verhältnist ist echt Hammer!

MfG


----------



## pgn47 (21. November 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

HI,
@BLutaxt: ist das gigabyte ep 45 ds3-l dass du hast genauso wie das gigabyte ep45 ds3???Und wenn ja, hattest du probleme beim installieren des lüfters?Weil in einem anderem Forum stand das man den NB Kühler umdrehen muss ich weis aber nicht wie das gehen soll. DANKE
THx
MFG 
pgn47


----------



## killuah (21. November 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

Hab auch die Ur-Version, allerdings jetzt einen Scythe Slip Stream drauf der per Speedfan Temperaturgeregelt läuft - ab 65°C (die bei Games selten erreicht werden) dreht er von 500rpm auf 1200rpm auf ^^ Nen 65nm Quad is halt nicht so einfach zu kühlen, gerade bei so hohem Takt, siehe Signatur.


----------



## pgn47 (21. November 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

EDIT: hat sich erledigt^^
@ Blutaxt kannst du mir helfen?? (siehe post nr.49^^)
THx
MFG
pgn47


----------



## killer89 (21. November 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

@killuah: naja, also ich bin dann doch von der Leistung überzeugt ^^ vor allem die 65nm Hitzköpfe ^^ da liefert der Kühler doch echt Leistung ^^ vor allem bei der Lautstärke ^^

MfG


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (21. November 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

ja ich habe erfahrungen mit dem lüfter und zwar der blue led version mit dem blauen (wie der name schon sagt)Lüfter und dem liquid metal pad für 32 okken finde ich total angemessen mein geocter 6750 kommt nich über 59 grad bis jetzt und das mit ac siler 5 paste weil ich beim einbau des opads fehler gemacht hab ^^ ich kann aber auch den xigmantek achilles empfehlen der is auch gut der is auch schon persöhnlich geprobt worden mit nem opteron. der kommt nit über 55 grad . beim opti liegen 1,375 volt an bei 2,76Ghz und beim intel 1,4 bei 3,6 ghz


----------



## killer89 (21. November 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> ja ich habe erfahrungen mit dem lüfter und zwar der blue led version mit dem blauen (wie der name schon sagt)Lüfter und dem liquid metal pad für 32 okken finde ich total angemessen mein geocter 6750 kommt nich über 59 grad bis jetzt und das mit ac siler 5 paste weil ich beim einbau des opads fehler gemacht hab ^^ ich kann aber auch den xigmantek achilles empfehlen der is auch gut der is auch schon persöhnlich geprobt worden mit nem opteron. der kommt nit über 55 grad . beim opti liegen 1,375 volt an bei 2,76Ghz und beim intel 1,4 bei 3,6 ghz


dir ist hoffentlich schon klar, dass das hier dein eigener Thread ist??? 

MfG


----------



## Shibi (21. November 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

                                                                 

Sry für den wenig konstruktiven Beitrag, aber das musste einfach sein. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## killer89 (22. November 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*



Shibi schrieb:


> Sry für den wenig konstruktiven Beitrag, aber das musste einfach sein.
> 
> mfg, Shibi


Wie lange hast du bitte gebraucht, bis so viele hintereinander gepasst haben ohne Fehler? 
Sry für OT, aber ich kann mich echt nicht zurückhalten ^^

MfG


----------



## Amigo (22. November 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

Hab mir den Thread auch grad gegeben...das Ende ist doch irgendwie unerwartet...  




PS: Der Groß Clockner ist top!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*



FX5200-289Mhz schrieb:


> Hab mir den Thread auch grad gegeben...das Ende ist doch irgendwie unerwartet...




Den Gag verstehe ich jetzt nich genau, aber egal. 



FX5200-289Mhz schrieb:


> PS: Der Groß Clockner ist top!


 
Jep, habe den Clockner auch schon gehabt und immer noch liegen. Ein klasse Kühler für einen günstigen Preis. Was braucht man mehr?


----------



## Shibi (22. November 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*



> ie lange hast du bitte gebraucht, bis so viele hintereinander gepasst haben ohne Fehler?


Vielleicht ne Minute. Mit ein bisschen Übung wirste immer schneller beim Tippen und irgedwann gehorchen auch die Finger deinen Befehlen. Problematisch wirds dann nur, wenn du eine Billigtastatur hast, die keinen gescheiten Tastenanschlag hat oder nicht mehr als 2 Tasten gleichzeitig nimmt.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

Du musst aber aufpassen, dass nicht gleich ein Mod um die Ecke kommt und den Kram wieder löscht.
Derartige Auswüchse sind nicht gerne gesehen.


----------



## Sir Wilfried (22. November 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

Hallo Mr Ultimo.
iich steh genau wie du vor der frage welchen
habe bei Alternate ifx 14 angeschaut die Bewertungen der Leistung echt geil, aber !!! es gibt da wohl Probleme mit der Bodenplatte des Kühlers
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - CPU-Kühler - Thermalright Kühlkörper IFX-14
somit habe ich den entschluß getroffen den Groß Clockner BE zu holen


----------



## Shibi (22. November 2008)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

Damit kann ich leben... ^^
Ist ja kein Weltuntergang wenn er den Post wieder löscht, steht eh nichts wichtiges drin. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## JaMoin51727 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

hab mir das ding jetzt auch ma gegönnt und muss sagen echt ein HAMMERTEIL xD die montage gestaltete sich bei mir etwas kompliziert/schwierig (gigabyte p35-ds3p) da die halterung nicht einrasten wollte, erst mit etwas gewalt funktionierte es... ich glaub allerdings ich hab da iwie was falsch gemacht oda so, denn von der kühlleistung hätte ich mir mehr erwartet... hab meinen Q6600 auf 3ghz übertaktet un der wird trotz der leistungsreferenz 64°C heiß -.- werd die nächsten tage nochma alles ausbauen und neu probieren!


----------



## killer89 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

Welchen Kühler haste denn? Den Groß Clockner BE oder ohne BE? 

MfG


----------



## Uziflator (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*



killer89 schrieb:


> Welchen Kühler haste denn? Den Groß Clockner BE oder ohne BE?
> 
> MfG



Wenn er von einrasten spricht hat er wohl die normale version,die BE version wird nämlich geschraubt.


----------



## JaMoin51727 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

nee hab die BE! die backplate hinten dran gepappt, un dann diese schwarze halterung vorne drangeschraubt! an diese halterung wird dann ja der kühler festgemacht, bloß da isser net richtig eingerastet, jedenfalls net ohne gewalt!


----------



## killer89 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*

@ Uziflator: hab ich zuerst auch gedacht, aber hab mich gewundert, was einrasten soll 
@ Mysterio33: Hmm... also bei meiner normalen Version wars eig. ganz einfach... hab aber ja auch n AMD-Sockel  die schlechten Temperaturen können auch durch eine falsche Verwendung des Pads entstehen oder haste das nicht genutzt?

MfG


----------



## Uziflator (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: hat wer erfahrungen mit dem EKL GroßGlockner??*



Mysterio33 schrieb:


> nee hab die BE! die backplate hinten dran gepappt, un dann diese schwarze halterung vorne drangeschraubt! an diese halterung wird dann ja der kühler festgemacht, bloß da isser net richtig eingerastet, jedenfalls net ohne gewalt!



Na gut hab mich geirrt,musst du wohl noch mal ausprobieren.


----------

